# Lighting Advice: D-Lite 4 vs Quadra Ranger RX



## lou1221 (Dec 31, 2010)

Would like to get any expert opinion on what are the major differences between these two packages. Would both units perform the same quality under the same condition. 

Does it just come down the Quadra Ranger just has a better build quality then the D-Lite 4? It swivels better? It can be placed better? Is the light better on the Quadra then the D-Lite 4?

*D-Lite 4 To Go*
ELINCHROM - To Go Sets

*Quadra Ranger RX
*ELINCHROM - To Go Sets

I know the Quadra is a "Pro" series light system but what makes it so pro that the D-Lite 4 which is half the cost could not do?

Any insight would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jan 1, 2011)

The two main things would be that the Quadra is a pack/head combo, meaning that is has a rechargeable battery as it's power source, and can therefore be used anywhere, without the need for AC power or extension cords. The other thing is that the Quadra is freaking tiny and really light. Getting top of the line technology in a small and light package is never cheap. 

And a lot of what you pay for in these instances is a few top end features, and a whole lot of build quality. The Ranger series lights are built for the abuses of professional use, and are heavily lauded by countless pros. The D-lite series are not, and are not. 

I have the BXRi heads from Elinchrom and they are the line above the D-lites, and are basically semi-pro. They are great heads and I've really enjoyed them, they really packed in a lot of professional features into them, but the build quality as I've found is not up to the rigors of professional use. On one the mounting collar is cracked, and on the other the speedring collar is broken. They are both still functional, but it's annoying that these things have busted. 

All of these entry level and semi-pro AC power lights are great for studios where they spend most of their life st up nd not getting messed with, and where wall power is always around. But when it comes to location work, where things are being set up and taken down, and setup, and knocked over, and moved around and traveled with, and needing power on the fly and all that. They just aren't up to it. They are bigger, sometimes heavier, and don't have the flexibility to just shoot anywhere you want.

Hope that helps.

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## lou1221 (Jan 2, 2011)

This feedback has been great. As someone just looking at lighting systems from different vendors the differences in price is large so I'm trying to understand what makes a good light system and which one matches what I want to do.

This has been good insight


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2011)

lou1221 said:


> This feedback has been great. As someone just looking at lighting systems from different vendors the differences in price is large so I'm trying to understand what makes a good light system and which one matches what I want to do.
> 
> This has been good insight



These 2 are totally different beasts, if you want one of the lightest portable lighting systems the Quadra gets some fantastic reveiws, but you can't go wrong with Elincrom


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2011)

I have the RX and they do not stop working. As best as I can tell the fan systems are the differences a among the Elinchroms. Read up on the reviews and focus on that, then you will understand the differences in cost comes with the risk of shut down due to overheating vs reliability as a result of reliable fan systems.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 3, 2011)

Elincrom also have a short flash duration not sure if the cheapest have but good for stopping motion (photographing Dance or similar)


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jan 4, 2011)

Elinchrom also have the best modifiers by far IMO. From my experience, and from talking to lots of other pro who have been doing it a lot longer than I have, the general consensus is that their soft boxes are the best out there. The speedrings are easy on and off, and all the soft boxes are super fast setup, and they all have beautiful quality of light to them.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 4, 2011)

And Elincrom are selling sets of lights in UK with free Sky port trigger not sure if they are where you live


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jan 4, 2011)

And if you're ever shooting any large event where there are plenty of other photogs, all with their own flashes, if you're shooting with SkyPorts, you don't have to worry nearly as much about having 12 other d-bags on your channel, because they are most likely all using PW's.


----------

